# Spelling mistakes and the Acceptable Use Policy



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

After reading the acceptable use policy I noticed this gem.



> # Please make a genuine and reasonable effort to ensure correct spelling and grammar in all of your posts. While the occasional typo or error is understandable, posts in SMS/TXT speak are not welcomed, and *continued poor grammar, punctuation and spelling are annoying for other users to read and interpret.* There are a number of free on-line tools and spellcheckers that make this requirement quite easy to meet.


Can we implement a warning system for spelling/grammar crimes?

Can we have a spelling/grammar mod that does nothing but sends people PM's correcting them on their mistakes? Maybe all it will take is a nice tap on the shoulder and say "hey buddy, it's actually pedal, peddle is something else entirely" or "Mate, sorry, but you didn't loose that fish. The correct word in this instance is lose" It's possible that some people straight up can't spell.

I'd hate for anyone to be breaching the acceptable use policy and not be aware of it.


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

I've got a great idea!!! go fishing...


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Spencer said:


> I've got a great idea!!! go fishing...


You start sentences with capital letters Spencer, that's one warning for you.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Koich... my papillion thanks you... ;-)

Yes - we do have a quiet word/pm with some members who have ongoing spelling issues. A few members suffer from dyslexia (why is that word so hard to spell?) and we're aware of it and have offered help. However as long as their messages are able to be read it's not something that's too worrying and it's up to individuals to monitor themselves.

I will say this however - bad spelling/grammar is an absolute turn off for a lot of members (including me) and as such that line was introduced into our site policy recently. As 99% of content on this forum is WRITTEN, we expect a minimum level of written communication ability. What gives me the #@&*%ts is the text talkers... CU tmrw I mt b l8 ... AaaRRGGGHHH.

We certainly don't worry about one or 2 misspelt words in a sentence - but as for pedal/peddle/pedle....it's not THAT difficult to figure out is it?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Davey G said:


> We certainly don't worry about one or 2 misspelt words in a sentence - but as for pedal/peddle/pedle....it's not THAT difficult to figure out is it?


Yes, I've spent hours trying to figure out what some of the members are selling and why they need to do a trip report about their last peddling expedition.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

Quoted sentences should also end with a full stop.

That's two warnings to you. :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

An english Professor wrote the words " A WOMAN WITHOUT HER MAN IS NOTHING" on the chalkboard and asked his students to punctuate it correctly.

All the males in the class wrote:

" A WOMAN, WITHOUT HER MAN, IS NOTHING."

All the females in the class wrote:

" A WOMAN: WITHOUT HER, MAN IS NOTHING."

Remember PUNCTUATION IS POWERFUL!


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

srsly wth imho idc but weva floats ya yak hagd... 900 and 99 warning incoming for me


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

zipper said:


> Quoted sentences should also end with a full stop.
> 
> That's two warnings to you. :lol:


Your mum should end with a full stop.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

with your mum it never comes to a full stop!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Your mum is a full stop.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Zipper, it doesn't make sense now you changed your original post.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

omg wtf ru guys srius :shock:

i also think the text talk can be a little annoying. but find that i do need to have some understanding of it, having 2 teenage kids. some of the sms i get from them are :lol: :lol: 
young dudes i work with tend to use it when speaking to you also, they say things like ok brb or lol etc :shock:
i don't usually have a problem with my spelling, but the grammar & punctuation is another matter.  but i certainly do not peddle my adventure as so many do :twisted:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

Mind games! I have changed it back for you.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

blaggon said:


> young dudes i work with tend to use it when speaking to you also, they say things like ok brb or lol etc :shock:


Do they say it was one word, three different letters or as the three seperate words?

Why don't they just laugh?


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah heaps of kids say CBF alot in regular conversation, they also used LOL when something is slightly funny, also BRB gets thrown around alot. Kids these days!............... 8)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

this has raised an issue i deal with consulting with business, is it: how the message is sent or the content, that is important?

many baby boomers are having a hard time of it and if something is text talk or spelt incorrectly that is what pulls them up rather then what is actually being said. whilst i have been considered "anal" about spelling etc in the past, i have had to "let that go" because if i focused on that, then i am probably missing the actual message.

i use text talk on forums and sms only...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

justcrusin said:


> An english Professor wrote the words " A WOMAN WITHOUT HER MAN IS NOTHING" on the chalkboard and asked his students to punctuate it correctly.!


"A woman without Herman is nothing."

Go Herman you good thing...


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Please repeat your English classes JC, English.


i can't understand english, i only speak Australian ;-)


----------



## coldwetnhappy (May 27, 2008)

Isn't it 'Grammar'?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

eric said:


> I have broken into wiki posts and tidied them up as I saw fit - without changing content, because bad grammer and spelling mistakes in those places reflects on us all.


and i thought i was bad...


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Astro said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > I have broken into wiki posts and tidied them up as I saw fit - without changing content, because bad grammer and spelling mistakes in those places reflects on us all.
> ...


U R!!!11oNE OLOLOLOLO. Butt Srlsly, how Cn u Nt Undastnd Tis? Me Sp3aks G00d


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

theclick said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > eric said:
> ...


yeah..but you write like shit...


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

coldwetnhappy said:


> Isn't it 'Grammar'?


Yes.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Astro said:


> theclick said:
> 
> 
> > Astro said:
> ...


 That sort of talk really does amuse me. The worst place is Youtube, where you seem to get any uneducated idiot or 13 year old with an opinion and really....really bad grammar. I'm OK with occasional mistakes because I make them myself, but some of it is just terrible.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

if you really want an example of how the language is changing...santa can't say ho ho ho anymore...and why?...because some boarderline crim with a ryhme said whore meant ho and that was it...talk about ridiculous...


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Astro said:


> if you really want an example of how the language is changing...santa can't say ho ho ho anymore...and why?...because some boarderline crim with a ryhme said whore meant ho and that was it...talk about ridiculous...


The Fairy Penguins debacle really made me laugh. Though, that is moving into the realms of political correctness, not spelling.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

theclick said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > if you really want an example of how the language is changing...santa can't say ho ho ho anymore...and why?...because some boarderline crim with a ryhme said whore meant ho and that was it...talk about ridiculous...
> ...


yes...sorry we digress...


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

caught2 said:


> Can't young people think up their individual ways to express their how and what they feel any more?


this aggravates me almost as much as the stupid text talk itself. NOT ALL KIDS TALK LIKE THIS! (I'm 17) personally i find that it's the 12-15 year old tweens who talk like this and then they grow out of it when they are older. believe me it gives me the shits just as much as it gives all of you. It just makes the writer look uneducated and sets them self up for ridicule.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

hmmmmmm, a forum thats not locked on a cold wet Friday afternoon........

shall I????? where's my mate koich


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

*waves*


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

SteveFields said:


> hmmmmmm, a forum thats not locked on a cold wet Friday afternoon........
> 
> shall I????? where's my mate koich


I think his dungeons and dragons club meeting starts at 5... :shock:

on the mttear of sepplnig, did you konw taht wrods are esay to raed as lnog as the frsit and lsat ltetres are in the rghit palce? tihs sntence soulhd be hrad to raed but its not. azamnig hey?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Davey G said:


> SteveFields said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmmmm, a forum thats not locked on a cold wet Friday afternoon........
> ...


6 actually.

But I have to iron a bigger crease into my slacks before I go.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Davey G said:


> on the mttear of sepplnig, did you konw taht wrods are esay to raed as lnog as the frsit and lsat ltetres are in the rghit palce? tihs sntence soulhd be hrad to raed but its not. azamnig hey?


*Davey G* ----not another spelling mistake ! "sepplnig" is spelt "sepllnig" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

This thread is one of the funnier ones I have read. I'm (sorry bout the punctuation C2) ROTFPMSL. Do I need to explain that ridiculous abbreviation or will this do .... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

As long as we don't get any of these nutters editing the wiki http://www.news.com.au/technology/story ... 39,00.html
I use commas too much and hit the ; key instead of the ' key a lot, but I think spelling and grammar are important (typos excluded).
Definately get more typos after a few beers though.
i'm off too peddle my hobi in the see 2moro, sea u their.


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

OMG, I think this topic might be getting a bit too deep.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

salmonsnature said:


> OMG, I think this topic might be getting a bit too deep.


i believe its "oh my god." Not OMG. At least you got the capital o correct!


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

We are all prone to making mistakes. Thats acceptable.

Other written communication issues:
One side of it is illiteracy, adult illiteracy is more common than we think for a number of reasons, add or adhd or whatever other names are available for kids who are unable to concentrate in school whose spelling isnt going to be too great nor their grammar. 
The other side is laziness. Comments have been made about the text messaging vocab in use, it may be necessary in text messaging on phones that are limited in wordspace so people or peeps use abbreviations but why do it here? Also those touch typers who are so fast that their fingers work faster than their eyesight or their brain, who are too lazy to proof read their work before sending and often filled with mistakes.
Mark
ps my apologies for mistakes but I was touch typing


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i can haz lolcat speak... it duz makes teh posts moar intrstng... no srsly it duz

give a cat a fish an he eetz fur a dai. Teech a cat to fish an he will depopulate ur naybors very expensive koi pond.

all teh flaaming iz gracsly acknowlgd


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Can't believe I sat here and read all 4 pages of this thread, what's wrong with me?? :?


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> Can't believe I sat here and read all 4 pages of this thread, what's wrong with me?? :?


 Ha Ha! (not lol) I was thinking that too, but I am a spelling pedant. I think we've covered the common spelling errors in the 4 pages so far (peddle/pedal, there/their/they're, apostrophes), but nobody has mentioned an increasingly common one - to/too. Is it that difficult to understand?!

What REALLY gets me is not seeing these mistakes on a website forum, but how these mistakes are a daily occurence in "real print" (magazines & newspapers) and TV. What happened to proof readers and sub-editors?? Oh, I know - spellcheck!!!

Thanks for bringing this up koich & allowing me a chance to rant.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm trying to use less brackets (with little success).


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

coldwetnhappy said:


> Isn't it 'Grammar'?





koich said:


> Yes.





caught2 said:


> Sure is.....you just beat me to it!


Wrong! Note the use of lowercase and uppercase in the definitions below:

"grammar, noun: The branch of language study or linguistics which deals with the means of showing the relationship between words in use, traditionally divided into the study of inflections (or morphology) and of the structure of sentences (syntax) accidence, and often including also phonology. LME. A person's manner of using grammatical forms; speech or writing judged as good or bad according as it conforms to or violates the rules of grammar. Also, what is correct according to these rules. L16."

"Grammar, noun: (The name of) a class in a Roman Catholic school, college, or seminary, now only spec. the fourth class, immediately above Rudiments and below Syntax, in certain Jesuit schools. E17.

_Source:_ The Shorter Oxford Dictionary on CD, 2002.

The word grammar is also correctly capitalized when used as a proper noun in the names of schools, e.g. Christchurch Grammar, Guildford Grammar, etc.

coldwetnhappy, koich, and caught2: see me after class.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

mustrumr said:


> coldwetnhappy said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it 'Grammar'?
> ...


the first offending grammar was spelt 'grammer'...


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Firefox will solve all your problems as it spell checks automatically so even lazy and or dimwitted and or dyslexic people can see their mistakes before hitting submit.

Tried to PC this up as much as I could


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Barrabundy said:


> Can't believe I sat here and read all 4 pages of this thread, what's wrong with me?? :?


Me as well....thought it would get better....it didn't though :lol:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

i hate how the spelling check function uses the American spelling. or is that an option i can change ? (Firefox)
color is just wrong :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

blaggon said:


> i hate how the spelling check function uses the American spelling. or is that an option i can change ? (Firefox)
> color is just wrong :lol:


Greg I think you can download a Pommie dictionary in the FX Add-ons mate...I generally just ignore the yank recommendations unless being lazy


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

thank you Richo, spot on as usual.
now im off fishing, wind is up a little so i can hear the camden haven calling me


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm English, so is it OK with you guys if my posts have a pommie accent!?!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Cobber, she'll be right with me Sam, aslong as you don't mind mine with an ozi accsent. :lol:

Really i'm a tradie an a teacher and spelling / grammer, Grammer or what ever you lot are going on about is so low on my priority list, I regularly mark exams written in text, or words that are spelt out so they look nothing like the written word.
A few mistakes here an there is quite ok as long as you can make out what they mean. 
Complete text driven ramblings can be hard to read so i would give them a miss for that fact that hardly anybody could understand what was said.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Lets just ban them from the forum , and give them a public flogging . :?


----------



## Kalgrm (Nov 15, 2008)

Honsetly, I dno't see waht all the fsus is abuot. As lnog as the rihgt numebr of leettrs are in the wrods and the frist and lsat leettrs are corrcet, we dno't seem to hvae any prbolems undesrtanding what's written.

Our minds are amazing things. 

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

What a toss. This is by far most futile post I've seen so far. Loosen up.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Astro said:


> the first offending grammar was spelt 'grammer'...


Oops - missed that, since the original coldwetnhappy post didn't quote a particular post; I assumed he was referring to the capitalization or otherwise of "grammar", _per se_. Incorrect capitalization is one of my pet peeves, along with apostrophic abominations and American spellings creeping into general usage.

I'm personally not offended by minimal use of textspeak - the occasional use of ROFL, WTF, and so on is fine with me. Whole messages in text - keep it for your phone, people!

At the risk of sounding like the boring old pedant I really am, I think the cause of the appalling decline in written language is not just the influence of computers and mobile phones: it is because of more than thirty years of teaching literacy without formally teaching grammar.

Most people under forty have never been forced to understand the nuts and bolts of sentence construction. They don't know how to analyze a sentence into verbs, nouns, adjectives and so on, let alone into subject, object and predicate, or adjectival and adverbial clauses. They don't know when to use a comma, a semicolon, a colon, a dash, or any of the other punctuation marks that have been developed over a millennium of written English.

It's not their fault that they don't know these things; if you aren't taught something (and corrected when you get it wrong) you can't be expected to get it right by magic. And it may now be too late to do anything about it, as most school teachers are themselves the product of a grammar-free education system, and are incapable of writing grammatical English (I speak from experience here: in my work I correspond with hundreds of primary school teachers, and the quality of written English is mainly mediocre, often abysmal).

Teaching literacy without teaching grammar is like teaching mathematics without teaching the rules of arithmetic operations. Inevitably we end up with a semi-literate population, who make elementary errors. Not because they are stupid (they aren't), nor because they are dyslexic (true dyslexia is relatively rare), but simply because they don't have the fundamental principles available to them to let them know when they've made an error in grammar.

However, regardless of this, I don't think we need to be too worried about the standard of English employed on this forum. My impression is that it is pretty good on average, and certainly far better than most of the forums I've had a look at on the net. And the nature of the communication on the forum is essentially informal. I certainly don't expect people to treat every post as if it was part of a final year university essay. I'm sure that anybody who checks out my own posts will find any number of misspellings, missing fullstops, and so on. So long as we can communicate in ways that allow us to understand each other, that's all I ask.

Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Kalgrm said:


> As lnog as the rihgt numebr of leettrs are in the wrods and the frist and lsat leettrs are corrcet, we dno't seem to hvae any prbolems undesrtanding what's written. Cheers, Graeme


 that is a fact and so truely amazing 
by-the-way Graham ..... I think your misspelt your name :shock:


----------



## Kalgrm (Nov 15, 2008)

DougOut said:


> by-the-way Graham ..... I think your misspelt your name :shock:


Thanks Dug.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Kalgrm said:


> Thanks Dug


 Funny you should say That :lol:


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

enuff isa enuff ise cant tack tiss anemore ima insaulted pleese explane too meese howe toa spella ima dont wanna macker tooo manny moor misstakes chears cruiser


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZC2/eUAACxfgAAQUOUAELwZHIA/79/gMAD2yBqaZU0zKNiaQGJ6mCGahUwmTCaaABpoB6gBqbRFP1JiGCPUNNA0ARoSWLAAgV6FLQ17lQgTeTjM1YhiOwaQ5cbpiikcs7fjVtoUSI1GoLOGCyWtIM/m3SotS7N22zUBXULjjHNhqXaMb0VLcC0x94zXclTKIGMDHpheMKE2JYMfo78EupkgKbHB4kCC1PgTWwYqvo4+pTfWYc1HA42nCkZv0WWcHWYPNaESRFRkyQT3S4+0/a2W2WR3C5/1+QTbrNhSFJgaxvK3lBch8lQQ0qGjg8nijTcARATGJhBI4KP4u5IpwoSEhbfvKA==


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> BTW: Do you realise that "Josh 'Koich' Carter" is an anagram of "A Short Chic Joker" ?


Another text language user and he is one of the Moderators!  8)

As some other users wrote, I also read the five pages of rambling about the use of grammar and spelling on the forum, what a jovial feeling that brought upon me. 

Abbreviations such as: BTW, LOL, ROFL and LMAO are widely used in general internet chatter, we also use technical abbreviations like SIK and SOT to describe kayak type because we are too lazy (??) to type sit-on-top or sit-in-kayak, and then there is HOF, etc. These abbreviations should be allowed to be used in the forum, because they are easily recognised in the context of a forum, but then if we were to use these in real world situations, wouldnt we look like idiots! ;-)


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Amen on the pedal/peddle thing. Its annoyed me for ages! I never had the guts to speak up! :lol:

Dan


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> BTW: Do you realise that "Josh 'Koich' Carter" is an anagram of "A Short Chic Joker" ?


Umm, no I didn't. :lol:

How on earth did you manage to work that into this thread?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUhY+aoAADTfgAAQUOWAAqBoEAo/7//gMAEVqUNU8U2gk2RNMEPU0eoaAimE8iaGgGho0AANGiKbFMnkTJkmRkYjSlRwdXBqxjBJ3Bxq1BkZCl7ALxmwjDqUlj2YgepRTuVaG5kYnWK5QcytuZ35lzZvRgDMf2AfYSClyO7FMqp1X66XPWKNmy8CrgfkAVhzGPzdt05eAy4SM0K+VBDEexi3w9LdS2jth1MIjYT+hjW7wbZNj+OQXC4kQZSAyBYrKQwKcmIdQsxheGSeUYOCRakZbX3CkVIRdFq4LFIMdNYh1dfG7cwrjVLVF/ptbOJcdNjPPAftNFlwV/zpEefOknYlrHQ7w1CQhJT5XxwkHqvuFURY2pLsiVHuM4nnYpb2KNJRrSYZwnBnpSH+LuSKcKEgkLHzVA==


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

If Koich was an exponent of traditional Greenland technique, and we were searching for suitable anagrams, I don't think we'd need to look further than the Chiko Roll.

As he isn't & we aren't, please ignore this.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Koi are a fantastic sportfish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Just remember that English is not everybody's first language, and we have some members from all over the world. 
It`s not always that easy... ;-)


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

I find it annoying when people use the zero instead of the letter O when they are spelling....ie..google,g00gle...


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Sparra said:


> I find it annoying when people use the zero instead of the letter O when they are spelling....ie..google,g00gle...


Im glad im not the only one!! i HATE that.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

craig450 said:


> Sparra said:
> 
> 
> > I find it annoying when people use the zero instead of the letter O when they are spelling....ie..google,g00gle...
> ...


Make that three of us.


----------

